# Diamonds new 'do'



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So I gave Diamond a bath today and dried her hair with a blow dryer and pin brush. I really am amazed at how much thicker it looks and is going to be a straight coat once it gets some length on it. I trimmed her ears and then had to shorten her muzzle a bit to balance it. The groomer she had seen previously had really thinned her face and I want it to appear rounder. She also did what I call the 'worry eyebrow' thing. Totally fine don't get me wrong. But the last thing you want is to have a foster look worried. So I tried to shorten the eybrows a bit but will have to wait for the center part of her brow line to fill in for the full happy, round affect. She's a dream to give a bath to. My two have decided they no longer need to be good for me in the bath. :blush: 

I took yesterday and today off from the store to help Diamond settle in. Mom is filling in for me at the store. I'm taking Diamond and Jett in tomorrow so we'll see how she does with lots of people and other dogs. We had a surprise today. Diamond's mommy has been here on SM and is checking up on her precious baby. She called the store and had a nice chat with my mom. I'm sure she appreciates all the nice comments on her little girl. She truly loves Diamond and did a very loving, selfless thing by surrendering her to rescue when she recognized that health issues may prohibit how she can care for Diamond. So I'm posting some more pics for her and for you all. I'm really hoping someone from SM adopts her so that both I and Diamond's first mommy can still be a part of her life.

Here's just a nice shot to see how nice her coat looks now.
[attachment=48702iamonds...DoFramed.jpg]


She is a very playful little girl and LOVES toys.
[attachment=48697iamondFramed1.jpg]

[attachment=48698iamondFramed2.jpg]

[attachment=48699iamondFramed3.jpg]


She and Jett are getting along really well. We have countless games of chase and tag. Although Diamond doesn't always play fair and sometime pulls on Jett's tail to catch him. :wub: 
[attachment=48700iamondJettFramed1.jpg]

Does anyone else see a resemblance to a very beautiful little girl here on SM? 
[attachment=48701iamondJettFramed2.jpg]

She had better get adopted in a hurry before Jett gets too attached. :smcry: She and Zoe are doing very well too. But they aren't playing yet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Diamond looks amazing! You did a great job grooming her!

Tell Jett he'd better not get too attached to her because I have a feeling it won't take her long find her forever home!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You did a wonderful job on her hair! She looks gorgeous!

How nice for her Mommy to check on her. I know it must have been agony to give her up. But it also must be comforting to know she's being well taken care of and is having such a good time!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She looks absolutely beautiful :wub: :wub: Great Job!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks even cuter then before and she does look a bit like Miss Bonnie. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, you did a fabulous job with Diamond.......She is a little doll!!! Of course Jett is my man!!!! I am glad they are having so much fun together!!! I think it would be sooooo hard to have to give up your baby. The Mommy did a selfless thing but nevertheless, heartbreaking!! I hope it helps her to know that she turned her little girl over to someone that will give her plenty of love!!!! It is so nice to have someone like your Mother to help you out too!!! Give all the babies a great big kiss from CeeCee and Dianne~~~ arty: :smootch: :smootch: arty:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a beautiful little face. She looks like a real sweet girl. I know it broke her mommy's heart to give this baby up to rescue. It would be wonderful if someone here on SM could adopt her. You did a great job trimming up her hair. SUCH a cutie.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl! Yes someone from SM should adopt her. How old is she?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Diamond looks just adorable! You did a great job on her cut!

Hey, if Malty needs a little trim, feel free before you send him my way  I still have yet to use the clippers I bought


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She looks darling! :wub: :wub: :wub: It's obvious that she was very loved by her mom and dad....she's so well adjusted. I feel so bad for them, but what wonderful human beings they are for putting her needs before their own. :heart: I wish more people were like that.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

She looks beautiful!! I'm so glad her mommy is here checking on her and I do hope she finds a forever home soon. Just in case she doesn't though, I will try to convince my fiance that Stella will need a playmate once we get settled in our new home hopefully sometime between March and June. Is she being fostered through NMR? I hope she and Jett have fun at your store. Keep us updated!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Feb 17 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728932


> She is a beautiful girl! Yes someone from SM should adopt her. How old is she?[/B]


She is 2 years old. And very playful and super full of energy!

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 17 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728938


> Diamond looks just adorable! You did a great job on her cut!
> 
> Hey, if Malty needs a little trim, feel free before you send him my way  I still have yet to use the clippers I bought [/B]


I hope to give him a bath before Elizabeth takes him. He is unfortunately cut pretty short too so not much I can do about the body. But his face and head may be touched up a bit. I don't want to stress him too much so it all depends on how he seems once back here at my house and there is another little white fluff running around.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Feb 17 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728942


> She looks beautiful!! I'm so glad her mommy is here checking on her and I do hope she finds a forever home soon. Just in case she doesn't though, I will try to convince my fiance that Stella will need a playmate once we get settled in our new home hopefully sometime between March and June. Is she being fostered through NMR? I hope she and Jett have fun at your store. Keep us updated![/B]


Yes she is a NMR rescue. She's not been listed on their web site yet but I hear someone has already asked about her. I don't know how serious they are or if they will be approved, but if anyone is interested, they better get their applications in soon! :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728945


> QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Feb 17 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728942





> She looks beautiful!! I'm so glad her mommy is here checking on her and I do hope she finds a forever home soon. Just in case she doesn't though, I will try to convince my fiance that Stella will need a playmate once we get settled in our new home hopefully sometime between March and June. Is she being fostered through NMR? I hope she and Jett have fun at your store. Keep us updated![/B]


Yes she is a NMR rescue. She's not been listed on their web site yet but I hear someone has already asked about her. I don't know how serious they are or if they will be approved, but if anyone is interested, they better get their applications in soon! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Uh oh... Looks like you're going to give Steve a run for his money!
Then you can tease him about being able to adopt more out than him!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Diamond is just beautiful. She is so happy looking. There really is a glow about her. It so nice that her mom is checking up on her. I can't belive how hard that must have been for her, but she did what she needed to do for the love of her baby. Sending her hugs.

And, to you too, for taking her in and taking such good care of her. 

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice job! She looks great! :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks beautiful! Mommy - if you are reading this: I know how hard it was for you to give her up. My grandmother had a little dog that was her greatest companion but when her nurse retired and another filled the position (she was paralyzed and needed 24/7 care) who was not willing to care for the little guy she had to give him to someone who could. My parents weren't in the position to take her so she went to a loving single woman a few towns over. You did a wonderful thing and there is a special place in heaven for those who put the needs of their animals above their needs for companionship from the animal. I am very proud of you and hope that you continue to spend time here on SM and check in on your little one as long as she is with Crystal!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with Hunter's Mom - the person who gave her up has to have courage and I respect that. Honeslty, I can never imagine giving up my baby, but we never, ever know what life is going to deal us and how we will have to react. Thank God that Diamond is in good hands - Crystal, GREAT JOB ON THE HAIR! And Jett, thanks for letting her pull on your tail :hiding: 
Terri


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

You did a fabulous job on her cut Crystal! She looks adorable. I'm glad the whole gang is getting along. Thank you for taking in these babies and helping to find them a new home. Mandy & Elizabeth, thank you too! All of you are wonderful.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Diamond is precious :wub: , & you did a great job with the haircut. :aktion033: I'm glad her mommy is able to check in & see how well she's doing. They must love her very much.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Diamond looks like a real sweetie. I'm sure he will find his wonderful new forever home soon. Thank you for helping him along on his journey.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Diamond looks so beautiful!! :wub: You are doing a wonderful job with her and I am sure she will find a forever home really soon.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728911


> So I gave Diamond a bath today and dried her hair with a blow dryer and pin brush. I really am amazed at how much thicker it looks and is going to be a straight coat once it gets some length on it. I trimmed her ears and then had to shorten her muzzle a bit to balance it. The groomer she had seen previously had really thinned her face and I want it to appear rounder. She also did what I call the 'worry eyebrow' thing. Totally fine don't get me wrong. But the last thing you want is to have a foster look worried. So I tried to shorten the eybrows a bit but will have to wait for the center part of her brow line to fill in for the full happy, round affect. She's a dream to give a bath to. My two have decided they no longer need to be good for me in the bath. :blush:
> 
> I took yesterday and today off from the store to help Diamond settle in. Mom is filling in for me at the store. I'm taking Diamond and Jett in tomorrow so we'll see how she does with lots of people and other dogs. We had a surprise today. Diamond's mommy has been here on SM and is checking up on her precious baby. She called the store and had a nice chat with my mom. I'm sure she appreciates all the nice comments on her little girl. She truly loves Diamond and did a very loving, selfless thing by surrendering her to rescue when she recognized that health issues may prohibit how she can care for Diamond. So I'm posting some more pics for her and for you all. I'm really hoping someone from SM adopts her so that both I and Diamond's first mommy can still be a part of her life.
> 
> ...



In that last picture she looks a lot like Koko, Scooby's mom's littlest Malt. She's so adorable. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear her adoption story. I know she'll go fast.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww Diamond is beautiful!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Crystal, I think you did an awful job on Diamond's hair. It's much to neat, and makes her look way too adorable. You need to get your clippers right away and uneven the cut a bit. With her looking like she does, she be gone in no time!

Seriously, you did a wonderful job with her. She looks so adorable! She sure loves playing with the toys, doesn't she. It's cute to see her and Jett playing and getting along like they are. I'm so glad it's working out so well. 

Sooooo..... have you filled out the adoption papers yet????????


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Diamond looks so precious :wub: good job in the grooming :thmbup: 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 18 2009, 03:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728911


> She had better get adopted in a hurry before Jett gets too attached. :smcry:[/B]



I know what you mean...With Baby Rose (the last dog I fostered), it was a mess when she left us to live with her forever family...Everyone got way to attached to her. But she is doing well and is just too happy. I am telling you, the feeling that you get later on (when you get used to the idea that your foster is no longer with you) is VERY GOOD - knowing that you played a part in helping her out


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Is she housebroken Crystal??? See you soon!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 17 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729121


> Crystal, I think you did an awful job on Diamond's hair. It's much to neat, and makes her look way too adorable. You need to get your clippers right away and uneven the cut a bit. With her looking like she does, she be gone in no time!
> 
> Seriously, you did a wonderful job with her. She looks so adorable! She sure loves playing with the toys, doesn't she. It's cute to see her and Jett playing and getting along like they are. I'm so glad it's working out so well.
> 
> Sooooo..... have you filled out the adoption papers yet????????[/B]


Lynne!!! (hitting myself in the head!) I forgot to THANK YOU TOO!!! You certainly helped both Diamond and her Mommy & Daddy make this transition. I'm sure it had to be so hard for all of you guys when they had to say goodbye.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow Crystal, you did a super-duper job! Little Diamond is as cute as a button!! She's just gorgeous ... I bet she will find her forever family in no time! Crystal, you're beyond AWESOME for helping these little ones!! You're the head of the bomb squad!! 

Diamond reminds ME alot of Fozzy the Bear!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Diamond is beautiful! No wonder her mom had such a hard time giving her up.....it's like giving up your child. She must be heartbroken (I know I would be). 


.....also, I've heard rumors.....that Jett has submitted an adoption application???


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That girl is beautiful and like the others I don't think she'll be a foster very long. She's beautiful, young and seems perfect! Way to go Crystal for helping this sweet baby. 
BTW I heard the same rumor about Jett filling out an adoption application. 
Good luck Jett!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God bless Diamond's Mommy. What a selfless thing to do for your beloved baby. Crystal you did an awesome job shaping her face. She looks wonderful. She was cute before but you have enhanced her beauty. She is sooo cute. Her sweet personality really comes through the camera too. I think it's wonderful how well she & Jett are getting along. Zoe does ok with her too, huh? I think this fostering may be good for Zoe. I do hope someone from SM adopts her so we can continue to see her. I hope Jett did make out an application. She seems right at home with you doesn't she??? :innocent: 
btw, are you going to tell us who you think she looks like?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...no. Jett is NOT filling out an adoption application for Diamond. Although he'd love to keep her! I did seriously consider adopting her myself just for Jett. But then just now Jett actually got Malty into a play bow and a TINY game of chase. That boy could get along with any white fluff I think. Zoe is doing ok, but she will be much happier when it's just her and Jett again.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is so BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

(How did I miss this??)

Crystal, she is just adorable. I am honored that Maggie thought she looks like Bonnie!! You did a great job on her, I hope Jett doesn't get too attached. Then again, he's also got Malty to play with now. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 19 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730448


> (How did I miss this??)
> 
> Crystal, she is just adorable. I am honored that Maggie thought she looks like Bonnie!! You did a great job on her, I hope Jett doesn't get too attached. Then again, he's also got Malty to play with now. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yippee!! After I fixed her up a bit I thought wow, she looks like Miss Bonnie Marie! A compliment for sure. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Diamond is a beauty Crystal!!! I have no doubt she'll find her forever home....and how could Jett not be in love??? Diamond's face is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Diamond is adorable, and looks very healthy. You did a nice job on her hair, wanna come do my three? 
I feel badly for her mommy that had to give her up, though. I'm sure she must be heartbroken.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 19 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730487


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 19 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730448





> (How did I miss this??)
> 
> Crystal, she is just adorable. I am honored that Maggie thought she looks like Bonnie!! You did a great job on her, I hope Jett doesn't get too attached. Then again, he's also got Malty to play with now. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yippee!! After I fixed her up a bit I thought wow, she looks like Miss Bonnie Marie! A compliment for sure. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought he same thing when I saw her picture - she's got the prissy lips!


----------

